# 06 Hoyt Recurves....



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Let me try this again....sorry guys....


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Limbs...


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

Is that in addition to their GM, AeroTec and Matrix risers? Somewhere down the road I'd like to upgrade to a different riser. I like the Matrix, but that Helix looks really nice too.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

VanillaGorilla said:


> Is that in addition to their GM, AeroTec and Matrix risers? Somewhere down the road I'd like to upgrade to a different riser. I like the Matrix, but that Helix looks really nice too.


Im not into recurves however in the catalog the Gamemaster,Aerotec and Matrix still look the same and the Helix is brand new....


----------



## atyau (Oct 11, 2004)

is that all of the hoyt limbs? Did they discontinue the Vectors??!!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

atyau said:


> is that all of the hoyt limbs? Did they discontinue the Vectors??!!


Yeah, a few months ago.


----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn that looks superb!


----------



## NHSarcher (Oct 15, 2004)

*Differences*

What's the difference between the Helix and the Aerotec?


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Next year will we see HelixElite hehe? The lower back part looks somewhat like the lower front part of the UltraElite


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

The obvious (to me) differences are: the Helix is slightly lighter than the AeroTec and it has the Riser Shocks on it. The cut-outs appear to be a little different too.


----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

that would be nice a ultrahelix haha :nixon:


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Cool concept on the Helix. I wonder how it compares to W&W's foam damped Xpert and NX. Aesthetics wise, I still prefer the Matrix.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

The Eclipse is also a welcome addition to the lineup, positioned between the GM and the Aerotech! Very interesting for 2006.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm curious where you folks are getting this information? Hoyt's web site has the same old stuff they had weeks and months ago. Don't mean to sound like I doubt any of you, just wonder where to find out more.

Dave


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

Go to your local shop and beg them for a Hoyt 2006 catalog. If your lucky, they'll have one, if not. Go to a different one.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Guess I will have to wait for the web site to be up dated. I never go to local shops. Around here they are full of wheels...and camo. Most of the people behind the counters aren't even sure what a recurve is (LOL).

Dave


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

Dave T said:


> Guess I will have to wait for the web site to be up dated. I never go to local shops. Around here they are full of wheels...and camo. Most of the people behind the counters aren't even sure what a recurve is (LOL).
> 
> Dave


Same here, but doesn't mean the shops don't stock hoyts. And those hunters buy hoyts, so...


----------



## ProShopGuy (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone have a picture of the Eclipse???

How does it fit in the line up?

Thanks


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

can some one post o picture of the eclipse we unlycky sweds only have 4 archery stores ond none of them in my town so it wont work to beg for the catalog


----------



## timppa (Feb 29, 2004)

*Eclipse*

Not so good pic, but you can see what it looks like. :teeth:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Okay, how many times can we reinvent the Axis?

If that's the Eclipse, then what's the point? I don't understand why the Aerotec needed to be replaced by either the Helix or the Eclipse based on what I see in those pictures.

John.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Okay, how many times can we reinvent the Axis?
> 
> If that's the Eclipse, then what's the point? I don't understand why the Aerotec needed to be replaced by either the Helix or the Eclipse based on what I see in those pictures.
> 
> John.



come on john-a smart law enforcement officer-especially a FED like you knows the answer. You know how long a good riser lasts-my first sky has over 120,000 shots on it and I can't tell it from a brand new one I just started using. its like tennis racquets. I used to be a head sponsored player for squash (where you do break racquets on the wall) and they gave me their top tennis racquet in 1983 or so. Guess what, I have a bunch of the newer versions but its still in good shape 22 years later.

Hoyt, and others, have to create a feeling that you can't compete with your 6 year old axis against the newest thing off their production lines so you will go out and BUY another riser even though even a heavy poundage guy like you will get at least ten years of 50K arrows a year out of that Axis. I buy alot of bows-I can afford them and I think as a coach I have a duty to really understand what's available to my kids but that sky you saw me shoot at louisville was the one I shot my first 1000 , 1100 and 1200 with and those first two scores were 8 or so years ago. 


one of the things I liked about Sky was your bow wasn't obsolete (heehee) the next catalog. same with PSE, they are pretty good at introducing a new model while keeping the old one in the brochure (I see the intrepid is finally gone but it was around since at least 00). I love hoyt bows, I really respect gt and DR but as a now former hoyt dealer its a pain having sold someone an expensive compound and see it dropped the next year. rather than cause the guy to come back and buy another hoyt, chances are the guy gets pssed off and switches to Martin or Mathews


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

The Helix has those riser shox (50 cent rubber pieces :wink: ) things that are probably going to increase the price of the riser by $100  :tongue: 
Does the TEC system really make a big difference? I wish they would bring back the radian.
What really is the point of the 2 new TEC riser? They look almost exactly the same. At least the Axis and Aerotech had different designs.


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

Come on John, the helix is even lighter than the aerotech which is even lighter than the axis. So of course they have to discontinue the aerotech and replace it with this new and improved version!  

I'm not buying into it. Looks the same as the old 'tech.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, Jim... They just get "worn out" don't they? ha, ha, ha. I agree about Earl's approach. Very practical and I liked that. This super-hyped-up marketing baloney that Hoyt and Mathews seem to have perfected makes me a little ill. Not that their products aren't first rate, because they are, but they really know how to take advantage of the consumer.



> Does the TEC system really make a big difference?


x1440, IMO yes it does. Stiffens the riser considerably. My Axis riser has to be the stiffest thing ever produced. My Zenit is very stiff too, but just slightly softer than the Axis from what I can tell.

But honestly that bar behind the grip bothers me. I am still a big fan of the Axis and probably always will be, but I never really cared for that bar next to my wrist. Just ain't natural  

John.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I think the Eclipse is made of magnesium. It's ment to be competition for the mid range Win&Win and Samick models. At least that would be my uneducated guess.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

M.A.D.,

Now that WOULD be something! Now that you mention it, the riser does look painted in the picture, rather than anodized...

An affordable TEC riser? Could be very popular! If so, my hat's off to GT.

John.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> I think the Eclipse is made of magnesium. It's ment to be competition for the mid range Win&Win and Samick models. At least that would be my uneducated guess.



sure looks cast to me-they have had a radical (For a cast) compound riser for several years. with new computer programs you could do this-in the old days the molds cost several hundred thousand so if you got a design that worked you didn't change it because a bad design would mean a major loss of $$$ (as opposed to a cdc milling machine where all you are out is your block of aluminum if the design doesn't work)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim, I forgot about that Cast Tec compound riser. But then, I don't pay much attention to compounds... What's it called? Sport, or something?

John.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

agree that if it is a cast TEC bow that could be a winner. May not be able to take on the KAP bows here, but in the US should do very well.


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

I am so interested now that I am determined to find and procure a catalog for myself tomorrow. I'd do it now, but the shops are all closed. 

I'll let you all know what it says when I get it.

edit:

Ok, instead of going out and picking a catalog up, I just deciphered the words in the picture. Basically, the helix has some new tec thing that absorbs vibration, the new hard lock dowel system, a new grip that ensures easy placement when wet, that shock thing on the side and thats about it.

Now, what makes me think that the riser will not be made from magnesium and be a mid range riser is this line: "That makes the Helix the *pinnacle* of Hoyt's 75 years of recurve technology."

So I'd say, get ready to dish out some serious dough for this baby if you want one. I'd guess $550-600.


----------



## huggybear (Sep 30, 2004)

The Aerotech is NOT discontinued! It is not being replaced. Since I don't work at Hoyt, I can only speculate that the Axis was redesigned or replaced with the Aerotech because of the weight and possibly the limb pocket design(both of which are huge improvements). I really don't think you can determine a bows worth without shooting it though. So we really shouldn't pass judgement on any equipment we haven't tested ourselves(unless you are a mechanical engineer and have the ability to do that). I have complete faith in Hoyt and GT that the new equipment has a purpose and reason for being produced. There are always advances in technology and information, so equipment will always change and improve(even though the average archer may not notice a difference).


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Leighton said:


> Now, what makes me think that the riser will not be made from magnesium and be a mid range riser is this line: "That makes the Helix the *pinnacle* of Hoyt's 75 years of recurve technology."


If you'll notice. I proclaimed the Eclipse as being Magnesium. As it sure has the shapely look of the UltraMag and other Hoyt compound risers made of magnesium.

However, I figure you are correct about the Helix being machined. As I'm 100% positive that it is. DNA is built from a double helix, which shares the same attributes as the risers lower ribbed area. Intresting how things in nature play a major roll in creating man made structures.


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> If you'll notice. I proclaimed the Eclipse as being Magnesium. As it sure has the shapely look of the UltraMag and other Hoyt compound risers made of magnesium.
> 
> However, I figure you are correct about the Helix being machined. As I'm 100% positive that it is. DNA is built from a double helix, which shares the same attributes as the risers lower ribbed area. Intresting how things in nature play a major roll in creating man made structures.



You could be right, but I still stand behind my second statement that it will probably be the new top dog in the Hoyt line.


----------



## timppa (Feb 29, 2004)

*Specs for Eclipse*

This is what Hoyt says about Eclipse in 2006 catalog:

The all-new Eclipse features Hoyt’s patented TEC
design in a lightweight, highly responsive package.
The MMT alloy Eclipse features Hoyt’s new
slim-throated Ergo grip. It also features multiple
weight and stabilizer locations for custom tuning,
a full-length sight window, and the same
advanced tillering/weight system used in Hoyt
machined recurve risers.

Available Length 25”

Mass Weight: 2.5 lbs. 1130 Grams

Riser Style: TEC deflex geometry, MMT alloy, Hoyt dovetail limb mount, Ergo Grip


----------



## timppa (Feb 29, 2004)

Here is better picture. :thumbs_up


----------



## atyau (Oct 11, 2004)

So is that color pictured an actual color or a promo deal?? Is hoyt finnally going to "solid" colors instead of the fade crap?? I think Hoyt should bring back white risers


----------



## timppa (Feb 29, 2004)

Solid colors are only for Magnesium risers.

Magnesium Compound: Black, Blue, Yellow,
Red and Orange.
RinTec & RinTec XL: Available in aluminum
& magnesium colors
Eclipse: Black, Blue, Yellow, Red and Orange.
GM: Black, Blue, Red and Silver.


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

well that setels it dont it the eclips is made out of magnesium and the reson that the crated helix must be the bether schok absorbing abiletys, and the eclipse is probely supposed to be an cheaper alternetiv with god standard, like the winact bow


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

timppa said:


> Solid colors are only for Magnesium risers.
> 
> Magnesium Compound: Black, Blue, Yellow,
> Red and Orange.
> ...


Well, I win that guesstimation! :tongue: Good thing I don't have a catalogue. Or I would have really known alot earlier and been arguing alot more with Leighton.


----------



## bis (Feb 2, 2005)

As already pointed by Leighton, they are making risers lighter and ligther.
My understanding is that to get them strong enough the bar behind the grip, it's a must.
I don't know of many alu risers weighting like the eclipse.
I like to think that hoyt is also tasting if the market is ready for lite risers.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I can only speculate that the Axis was redesigned or replaced with the Aerotech because of the weight and possibly the limb pocket design(both of which are huge improvements).


I completely agree Guy, the Axis weight and limb attachment design WERE huge improvements over the old dovetail system... he, he, he  Damn shame folks didn't see them for what they were.

Wow, a magnesium tec recurve riser. I bet that thing shoots SWEET! Great Idea, so long as they keep the price reasonable... Well done GT. However, screwing with what I think is the best grip design ever created (the Avalon plastic grip) is risky. Hope it works...

John.


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

well i dont know but i like heavy raisers the heavyer the beter thats why i borht my martin Aurora in the first place (back then i shot barebow, ranked 2 in sweden indors by the way) but i relly would like to try a helix and an axis to se the difrens think il like the axis beter the ideal thing would be an axis with the wibration reduction system of a helix, that would be awsome.


----------



## Utch (May 15, 2004)

*hoyt catalogue 2006*

check out: www.vbs-archery.nl


----------



## Utch (May 15, 2004)

*Hoyt catalogue 2006*

Van Buggenum Sports


----------



## Utch (May 15, 2004)

*Van Buggenum Sports*

check out the HOYT 2006 catalogue
Van Buggenum Sports


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

If the Hoyt recurve stuff for '06 is as hard to get as it was in '05, a lot of this enthusiasm is going to fade to anger.

Dave


----------



## Apollo (Mar 21, 2005)

People just need to wait till these come OUT on the market and wait to get them tested by some folk...maybe then reasonable decisions as to the value of these bows can be determined???


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

I think Hoyt guys aren't very imaginative, because there is another bow named Eclipse, by Hoyt, a compound bow, made in earlier 90's, I think. Where I shoot there are two of them, here is a pic :cam:


----------



## Brick (Jul 23, 2004)

It looks like the website was updated yesterday w. all of the new 06 stuff--I wonder now about pricing??


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

The helix looks like a PSE Xfactor with a tec bar on it. I think hoyt is trying to get the elite female archers away from pse.........that is my opinion, and could be wrong.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

*Pricing*

Lancaster told me that they shipped first one yesterday, for $499 (green fusion). No more in stock, expect more soon.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

bigdawg said:


> The helix looks like a PSE Xfactor with a tec bar on it. I think hoyt is trying to get the elite female archers away from pse.........that is my opinion, and could be wrong.



there is more to that then the weight of the risers


----------

